# Urnex Rinza 6 x 1L Bottle Milk Cleaner Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Great offer on this Urnex cleaner

Urnex Rinza 6 x 1L Bottle Milk Cleaner

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Urnex/urnez%20milk%20cleaner


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm....should last several years domestically.....


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

commercially few months.......


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

1/2-1 capful, plus cold water, per day on a commercial B2C machine = 1 bottle per 2-3 months approx...... imho


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

depends how many machines your serving, we supply pub chains, cafe/ coffee shop owners with more than 3-4 shops etc so this now works out

1 bottle = 3 months per machine approx. @3 machines: 6 months = 6 bottles

Hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

That is a lot of rinza....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

